
McKinsey Covid-19: Briefing Note - adenadel
https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/mckinsey/business%20functions/risk/our%20insights/covid%2019%20implications%20for%20business/covid%2019%20march%2025/covid-19-facts-and-insights-march-25-vf.ashx
======
adelHBN
Great job for posting this. It usually takes McKinsey some time to cover an
issue. They did this fast.

